
Mali-C71 image signal processor - artsandsci
https://developer.arm.com/products/graphics-and-multimedia/mali-camera
======
pawadu
Could someone explain to me how this works and why a generic DSP or GPU is not
enough?

Also, are there any active open source projects in this field (DSP, GPU or
video coded hardware)?

